# Windows Server 2008 als Fileserver?



## AZUBI09 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab nen Laptop mit win2008 Server laufen.
Ich würde das jetzt gerne als Fileserver benutzten, sodass alle  aus dem Netzwerk auf den Server zugreifen können und die Ordner struktur sich mit dem Explorer anschauen können und sich die entsprechenden Dateien anschauen können.

Ich hab da nicht wirklich den durchblick wie das funktioniert?

kann mir jemand das erklären

Grüße


----------

